# Makita 18v to 240v converter????????



## HeliGav (22 Apr 2014)

Hi I'm looking basically for a 18v makita battery with a power cable and plug on. Has anyone seen any around. wanted to convert some cordless to corded, save having buy new batteries and not working on a site with them so less hassle than buying / charging batteries etc.


----------



## MMUK (22 Apr 2014)

I don't know of anything commercially available but if you provide a dud battery for the case I could probably build you something for a modest fee.


----------



## chippy1970 (22 Apr 2014)

Not heard of anything either. I just bought 4 batteries and two impact bodies off eBay. A company were doing the batteries for £49 but they've gone up now.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## HeliGav (22 Apr 2014)

how difficult would it be and what parts would you need?


----------



## Myfordman (22 Apr 2014)

The problem is that the converter needs an ultra low impedance to mimic the performance of the battery.
It might just work with capacitors in the battery end and four terminal sensing back to the power supply but it is a non trivial problem to do properly.

MM


----------



## CHJ (22 Apr 2014)

An old style Battery charger (no fancy electronics) Just a transformer and a full wave rectifier works fine.
But be aware that you need one with a decent current capability, my setup with my 9volt bosch drills peaks well over 12 amps on initial start and drops to a good 6-7 amps in full power mode on the trigger regulator.

Edit:- but as my small drill drivers are not used in battery mode anymore I modified the drill body with a plug in lead. You could use an old battery case to connect but I prefer the reduced bulk.


----------

